# Clipless on fixed



## colinr (26 Jun 2009)

How is clipless on fixed? I currently ride with straps and I gather going clipless starts waking up the calf muscles a bit. Combined with the can't-stop-pedalling would this be a decision that slays my legs for weeks/months, or will it be a life-changing improvement?


----------



## MajorMantra (26 Jun 2009)

colinr said:


> How is clipless on fixed? I currently ride with straps and I gather going clipless starts waking up the calf muscles a bit. Combined with the can't-stop-pedalling would this be a decision that slays my legs for weeks/months, or will it be< *a life-changing improvement?*



This.

Matthew


----------



## Will1985 (26 Jun 2009)

Can't imagine riding fixed without clipless, especially uphill. Come to think of it, I don't like riding anything without clipless now!

It's a lot of fun trying to clip in on the move too, especially at the velodrome where they don't like the practise.


----------



## colinr (26 Jun 2009)

Sold! Now just have to wait til payday.
Any recommendations on pedals/shoes to save me a whole load of reading? Road bike if it makes a difference, walking any distance in the shoes is not required.


----------



## Bokonon (26 Jun 2009)

I have only ever ridden clipless on fixed. It is very easy with double sided SPD where it is a case of just stick your foot on the pedal and you clip in. You'll soon learn to unclip at the last moment as part of a break with one foot and unclip the other motion. I now find it more difficult to stop on a freewheeled bike than on fixed. Do make sure you are actually clipped in before putting on the power when pulling away...


----------



## colinr (26 Jun 2009)

> Do make sure you are actually clipped in before putting on the power when pulling away...



A new learning curve, that's what I'm talking about! Toe clips are too easy now


----------



## MajorMantra (26 Jun 2009)

colinr said:


> Sold! Now just have to wait til payday.
> Any recommendations on pedals/shoes to save me a whole load of reading? Road bike if it makes a difference, walking any distance in the shoes is not required.



For ease of entry, cheap SPDs. For maximum efficiency, proper road pedals like SPD-SLs, Looks, Times, Speedplays etc. All have their fans and it's not really possible to say that any particular one is best, although Speedplays are the only double sided road pedal if that matters to you.

Matthew


----------



## colinr (26 Jun 2009)

Ease of entry is priority, M520s seem popular on here so could well be the winner. I like the Shimano MP66 Shoes but they'll look daft with lycra. I'll go and talk about shoes in a more relevant thread now.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (26 Jun 2009)

I use shimano 520's on my fixie. Couldn't picture myself using regular flat pedals.


----------



## Joe24 (26 Jun 2009)

SPD-SL's with nice road shoes.
I have 105 SPD SL on my good fixed and they are very good, alot better then flats and straps because you can pull on them more.
I did have SPD on my older fixed over the winter, but im not as much of a fan on SPD as i am SPD-SL.
I also dont think that SPD is easier to clip into then SPD-SL.
Just my opinion though.


----------



## giantscr2.0 (26 Jun 2009)

I also ride fixed using SPD-SL.
Couldn't imagine riding fixed using flat pedals.


----------



## D4VOW (26 Jun 2009)

I use Shimano M520's. I couldn't imagine riding any bike without clipless pedals after swapping to them.


----------



## colinr (27 Jun 2009)

Unanimous verdict then. clipless is the new black. I'm thinking Shimano M520s with DHB M1s. Anything wrong with that combo before I order?


----------



## MajorMantra (27 Jun 2009)

colinr said:


> Unanimous verdict then. clipless is the new black. I'm thinking Shimano M520s with DHB M1s. Anything wrong with that combo before I order?



Sounds fine.

Matthew


----------



## Radius (27 Jun 2009)

Best choice I ever made was putting the SPDs on the fixed after riding for a bit with clips n straps. Looks like you've got a good starting setup as well, I know plenty of experienced riders who still use M520s because they're cheap and rugged, yet still perfectly fine in terms of performance. Couldn't imagine using road pedals though...


----------



## 4F (27 Jun 2009)

M520's here as well.


----------



## colinr (28 Jun 2009)

Ta everyone, the order has been placed, I'm properly on my way to clipless.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2009)

XT SPD's here - if you look about they can be got for £45 - RRP £70.


----------



## mattsccm (21 Jul 2009)

Double sided mtb SPD's. Cheap if you want to change and dead easy to hit.


----------



## zimzum42 (22 Jul 2009)

I use LOOKs. Never have any problems clipping in, don't see why clipping in is any bigger an issue with a fixie than it is with a regular bike....


----------



## Young Un (22 Jul 2009)

I use spd-sl with the tension turned up a bit on my track bike, and they are fine to get into even on the move, just takes a bit of practise, but I can see that using a double sided pedal would make life a lot easier.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (22 Jul 2009)

zimzum42 said:


> I use LOOKs. Never have any problems clipping in, don't see why clipping in is any bigger an issue with a fixie than it is with a regular bike....



seconded. i think you have to use looks on the track anyway.


----------



## BigOrangeTwin (24 Jul 2009)

too late to the OP but for other readers, another alternative pedal are Speedplay Frogs. I've foudn them ideal for fixed because they are really much easier to clip in and, most importantly, out of than SPDs.


----------



## colinr (24 Jul 2009)

I'm very happy with the M520s so far, don't seem to be too hard to get out of and my feet have more or less learnt the way in. I think I might have even nailed the cleat position!


----------

